# Fullbody mallard



## Russell Hoover (Mar 9, 2006)

which is best fullbody field to buy from GHG, Final approach, hardcore, G $ H, etc i heard alot of people talk about paint come off, etc so need to know before i buy thanks


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol, you know that by posting a question like this you are going to fire up the age old "which decoy brand debate"! My oppinion and just MY oppinion is GHG, have been useing them for years, and have some full body mallards that I have been useing for 3 or 4 seasons now. I live hunt and guide in central iowa so they see everything from 75 degree hot dry hay fields to early december snow storms and ice and i havent had any problems with them! I recomend storing them in the slot bags, do so and they will look flawless for years. Add a few of the flocked drakes heads and a little breeze and realism at it's finest!!


----------



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

I must agree that GHG has treated me well as far as full body ducks go the paint has held up good, although I would have to criticize the flocking on the heads, not so tuff( even wore than there geese) . I have heard that there are serious paint problems with hardcore ducks and personally the big foot motion system looks like a stubble F^%$,But that's just me.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

ghg full body great the life size floaters pretty but weak paint


----------



## Russell Hoover (Mar 9, 2006)

how about final approach are they good i heard great paint with real feather design


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

For ducks to close enouhg to see the feather outline on a decoy they should be already dead!

I have not looked at the motion system on this years decoys, but like others 4 years of use on my GHG and they show no signs of wear!

Having hunted with a lot of other brands none move as well or look as real as the GHG!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't use duck decoys. A mojo and a canada spread works for me. A good call is a must.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

GHGs are great. No problems with paint and have used them for around 4 years. Great motion system as well.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

I think headshot got it right. Forget the fullbody mallards and go with geese. We use 2 mojos(going to 3 this year) and canada goose fullbodies and shells. The mallards drop right in. The geese are bigger and probably a little easier to see from further out. We throw a few duck floaters into the spread just to bulk it up a bit, but the heart of spread is canadian honkers. We've always done pretty well. Funny thig is we rarely get geese. Must be the mojos that scare them.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

sleeri said:


> I think headshot got it right. Forget the fullbody mallards and go with geese. We use 2 mojos(going to 3 this year) and canada goose fullbodies and shells. The mallards drop right in. The geese are bigger and probably a little easier to see from further out. We throw a few duck floaters into the spread just to bulk it up a bit, but the heart of spread is canadian honkers. We've always done pretty well. Funny thig is we rarely get geese. Must be the mojos that scare them.


If you are bulking it up a bit with floater, you might as well buy the fullbodied mallards. And yes it is the mojos that are scarring the geese away. Invest in remotes and it will solve that problem for you.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree wingmaster, full bodies would be better than floaters, but I just don't want to spend the extra cash. I already have the floaters on hand. My feeling is that if I'm going to spend more money, I might as well by more goose full bodies. Remotes would also be the way to go, but again that just means I have to buy new mojos. We aren't really after geese, so it's not a big deal if they're scared off. Occassionally lessers will still drop in and we take them, but that's about it for our goose hunting.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

as asked above, does anyone have experience with the Final approach full bodies? roger's sporting goods has 'em on sale


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

GHG by far IMO they have the best durability and motion system on the market today. If you do purchase GHG make sure you buy the Avery bags for them that way you can get many great hunting seasons out of them. :beer:


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

I haven't used Final Approach. All our fullbodies are GHG and I think they're great decoys.


----------



## FREIBS (Mar 18, 2008)

Our crew has about 8 doz GHG when we all get together. We pile them all up and load em into big oversize cabelas bags, they take a beating and still look great after multiple seasons.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

sleeri said:


> I think headshot got it right. Forget the fullbody mallards and go with geese. We use 2 mojos(going to 3 this year) and canada goose fullbodies and shells. The mallards drop right in. The geese are bigger and probably a little easier to see from further out. We throw a few duck floaters into the spread just to bulk it up a bit, but the heart of spread is canadian honkers. We've always done pretty well. Funny thig is we rarely get geese. Must be the mojos that scare them.


Are Canadian Honkers any different from American Honkers? Sorry I couldnt resist.


----------



## waterfowler26 (Sep 21, 2009)

eberhart decoys has a line of pretty cheap full body ducks. not sure how well paint holds but for the money you cant beat them.


----------



## gmtn1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I hunt alot of ducks and geese and we use robos, alot of fullbody goose and 18 fullbody big foot mallard decoys. this works well. The bigfoot mallards are on a stand that allows them to move with the wind which helps.


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

I would have to go with GHG. All my goose and duck decoys are GHG land or water.


----------

